# KONTAKT GUI Maker in development



## rigidaudio

Hi everyone,

this is to inform you, that there´s a new software being developed and possibly a lot of you have been waiting for something like this. 

It´s called the *KONTAKT GUI Maker* and does exactly what its name implies.



















No more tedious and cumbersome ui_control definition via code - let KGM do it for you!

With KGM, you can drag and drop picture files (GUI items) to a virtual KONTAKT window and from there further modify settings for them, arrange them and so on. When you are done, simply press a single button and it will output a KONTAKT-ready script file.

Here´s a fancy GIF, showing an alpha build of KGM:





*Features planned (for v1.0 release):*

Adding ui_sliders, ui_knobs, ui_menus and ui_tables via buttons.
Assigning basic operations to UI elements.
Assigning pre-made functions to UI elements.
Basic included operations like set_volume, change_pan and ADSR engine parameters.
Import of PNG image strips. If a *.TXT file exists for that particular image, the contents will be read and used/displayed accordingly.
Editing of UI properties like name, picture-file, no. of images, width, height, mouse, automation name/allow, help text, min, max and default values.
On screen positioning and arranging of UI elements.
On screen image animation preview using the mousewheel.
Drag and drop ui_elements from a central library.
Customizable on_init block.
Customizable on_ui_control blocks.
Locking of UI objects in the editor.
Support for ui_offset (for different wallpaper backgrounds).
Support for UI tables with custom width, height, range and colours. resizable on screen, set_table_steps_shown().
Message output.
Control over make_persistent, read_persistent_var.
Support for text input fields and ui_labels.
User expandable script library.
One-click KONTAKT-compatible script generation. (Incl. Auto-Update).

*Possible future features:*

Automatic "3D-izing" of (circular) knobs.
Adding transparent shadows.
Support for arrays.
Support for level meters.
Support for modulators (FIND_MOD).
Support for keyboard modifiers.
Support for NKA files (saving/loading and array handling).

Release information:

Type: Desktop-application for Windows. 
(OS X version not yet confirmed. If there will be a OS X release, it´s included in your purchase!)

*Release Date: 1st of October, 2016.*

Retail price: $99.99
Pre-Order price: $49.99 (save %50)

To help in the development process, you can pre-order the KONTAKT GUI Maker for 50% of its retail price.
You will receive beta builds then as they appear. The goal is to have a stable and working beta with all the essential features very soon. 
You are also invited to suggest ideas for KGM - we are open for anything as long as its doable and not unrealistic 

More information: http://www.rigid-audio.com/products_kontakt_gui_maker.html

Thanks for the read!


----------



## Jdiggity1

Great idea.
Have you had any communications with NI in regards to compatibility with future releases of Kontakt?


----------



## rigidaudio

Jdiggity1 said:


> Great idea.
> Have you had any communications with NI in regards to compatibility with future releases of Kontakt?



Thanks! No, currently not. As long as NI doesn´t encrypt (txt) script files - there shouldn´t be any issues


----------



## rigidaudio

With some tricks, KGM can make look any knob kind of "3D" as well. This is planned for a future update


----------



## Lindon

Well not to rain on this parade, as this looks like a very nice piece of software.

I have been thinking about releasing KSP Workbench which does (nearly) all of the above, plus allows you to:

- manages button collections as radio buttons allowing automatic creation of tabbed interfaces.
- include any of the widget types already
- ability to set the z-order for widgets
- merge exisiting hand-built ksp code from a named file (so you can repeatedly modify your UI without losing/importing your hand-crafted code each time)
- checking availability of png images referenced by the generated .ksp
- txt file generation for images

So a bunch of nice to have stuff, but also maybe a bit less friendly in some ways but more friendly in others as:

It does all of this using Skinman as its ui-building interface(so you can just use Knobman "as-is" widget definitions) and you get all that skinman widget distribution and alignment stuff etc..
So you build everything in Skinman(with some specific naming conventions), point KSP Workbench at your Skinman .skin file and get a .ksp file as output.

So I think Skinman is Windows only (so all of this may be of less interest to mac users - though of course they can run skinman in an windows emulator). But would this be of interest to anyone?

Oh and it'll be free(as in open source) Kivy/python code.

I dont want to hijack this thread but I guess I'd like the OP to know this is coming down the track...before he/she/they do much more work on their product. There is always room for multiple products so I'm NOT trying to discourage this development.


----------



## Mike Greene

Looks great to me. I would definitely buy it, although it would have to be a Mac version. (I have nothing against Windows, mind you, and I have a PC laptop because my accountant has a Windows-only app. But I'm always getting confused about where everything is and various Windows methodologies, plus the extra step of transferring things from one computer to the other adds time.)


----------



## rigidaudio

Mike Greene said:


> Looks great to me. I would definitely buy it, although it would have to be a Mac version. (I have nothing against Windows, mind you, and I have a PC laptop because my accountant has a Windows-only app. But I'm always getting confused about where everything is and various Windows methodologies, plus the extra step of transferring things from one computer to the other adds time.)



Hi Mike, 

we still have to make some checks concerning the OS X version, but it looks like there will be definately an OS X release as well. As soon as it´s confirmed, i will get back to you. Thanks!


----------



## geronimo

rigidaudio said:


> we still have to make some checks concerning the OS X version, but it looks like there will be definately an OS X release as well. As soon as it´s confirmed, i will get back to you. Thanks!



Can you advise me, too ?


----------



## rigidaudio

geronimo said:


> Can you advise me, too ?



OS X version has been confirmed! (Intel Chipset, OS X Mavericks minimum)


----------



## rigidaudio

A new short beta video has been uploaded!

It showcases
- adding items via drag and drop
- previewing animation frames using the mousewheel
- positioning them precisely using the arrow keys
- opening the script editor


----------



## rigidaudio

Hi everyone,

this post is to inform you that the first BETA of "KGM" for Windows has been released and can be downloaded right away after you´ve pre-ordered the KONTAKT GUI Maker! The OSX BETA will follow very soon.








The BETA v0.73b already supports:


buttons, switches, knobs and sliders.
manipulating width, height, min, max & default values, unit value, name, automation name, automation, help text, persistancy.
drag and drop items from the library to the project.
exporting to a KONTAKT-ready script file (done automatically).
image animation preview when hovering over an item in the library.
scrolling through image animation frames using the mouse wheel.
importing (interpreting) existing script (*.txt) files.
changing graphics (*.png files) of existing ui elements on screen.
green lines appear when items are aligned with each other (horizontally or vertically).
zooming into the window for precise movement of ui elements.
ui control information when hovering over an item with the mouse.

Bugs will now be fixed on a regular basis - please send bug reports to questions(at)rigid-audio.com

More information as always: 
http://www.rigid-audio.com/products_kontakt_gui_maker.html

Thanks!


----------



## rigidaudio

Learn working with “KGM” and why the KONTAKT GUI Maker is really an indispensable tool for everyone who is creating and developing instrument libraries for KONTAKT!


----------



## rigidaudio

Just curious - is there the slightest interest in this?


----------



## Mike Greene

I'm certainly interested, although only for Mac.  

I definitely don't want to get in at the beta stage, though, because I'm always wary of spending more time learning a new time-saving app than the amount of time I actually save. So I prefer to get in later, rather than sooner.


----------



## TheUnfinished

rigidaudio said:


> Just curious - is there the slightest interest in this?


Yes.


----------



## derstefmitf

I am unsure about this. In most cases, I work with a professional graphic designer and I doubt that he would like to use the tool instead of Photoshop or Illustrator.


----------



## Mike Greene

One other thought: If I'm reading correctly, Kontakt 5.6 now allows for larger GUI's, so I'd need to make sure that GUI-Maker is already able to handle that.

And who knows what Kontakt 6 specs will be. If you haven't already, I highly recommend getting in touch with NI so that you can be ahead of the curve. (If you don't have a contact, I can give it to you.)


----------



## beely

I like to design the interface in Photoshop first, as I need the graphical tools - I don't generally design knobs only and then built in Kontakt - but the time I go to Kontakt, I have the bulk of the interface done (design/layout wise), and go to Kontakt to make it work.

So all this would do for me would be to slightly improve the speed of putting the various controls into place, which isn't a massive deal for me really.

But that's just me, other people may have different workflows.


----------



## rigidaudio

Mike Greene said:


> One other thought: If I'm reading correctly, Kontakt 5.6 now allows for larger GUI's, so I'd need to make sure that GUI-Maker is already able to handle that.
> 
> And who knows what Kontakt 6 specs will be. If you haven't already, I highly recommend getting in touch with NI so that you can be ahead of the curve. (If you don't have a contact, I can give it to you.)



Yes, KGM will also support the new, bigger screen resolutions soon!
I don´t think that K6 is around the corner - since they´ve just updated it to K5.6. But who knows, maybe you are right!


----------



## rigidaudio

beely said:


> I like to design the interface in Photoshop first, as I need the graphical tools - I don't generally design knobs only and then built in Kontakt - but the time I go to Kontakt, I have the bulk of the interface done (design/layout wise), and go to Kontakt to make it work.
> 
> So all this would do for me would be to slightly improve the speed of putting the various controls into place, which isn't a massive deal for me really.
> 
> But that's just me, other people may have different workflows.



Sounds perfectly fine. But still you need to have individual images (PNG strips) - so still, KGM comes into play here


----------



## rigidaudio

Currently having an excellent idea:






KGM now comes by default with a set of basic knobs and sliders. These can be assigned to alter different 
KONTAKT engine parameters in an also included "template.nki" instrument.

This will feature all the bells and whistles that KONTAKT has to offer, including filters, effects and modulation stuff. So basically, all you have to do is importing / mapping your samples inside that template instrument afterwards and you are good to go!

What do you guys think?


----------



## geronimo

Can we use our personal pictures to different commands or is it confined to what is proposed by KGM?


----------



## rigidaudio

Of course you can use your own graphic and picture files - that´s the whole point about KGM!


----------



## rigidaudio

Here are the next ideas planned for KGM:

- One template NKI instrument for KONTAKT 4
- One template NKI instrument for KONTAKT 5 (w. some of the new effects for example)
(Basically, you only need to get together the samples and import them into the instrument & map them).

- These template instruments will come with most important things set up and ready to be modified:


3x2 versatile Filter for LP/BP and HP modes
2x LFO (one synced to host tempo)
Pitchbend range
Cutoff control
Volume, Filter and Modulation-Envelope
Velocity to Volume / Cutoff routing
Modwheel Assignments
Typical (most used) insert effects like Delay, Reverb, Chorus etc.
Sample start-point modulation via Velocity or fully random
Effect bypass switches
Random note pitch ("analog drift")
Panning modulation
Polyphonic or monophonic Note sequencer
Effects sequencing
...

- Graphical elements dragged from the KGM browser can have template script code or link to an existing script file (stored in an user-expandable "Library" folder on disk)
- These graphical files "feature" extended descriptional text files. Basically we are using the default required text files that describe ui elements KONTAKT needs and add e.g. "Is Label: no/yes", "Is Text Input: no/yes" and so on. If you add "Is Menu: yes" for example, a stitched PNG file with like preset names will be converted into a clickable menu.

Or you can add (override) parameters, like: "help: "this is the help text"" or "default value: 500000".

- A big library of template PNG knobs, sliders (vertical and horizontal), buttons and switches in a modern style that you can assign template scripts to taken from the script library (we call them "Actions" for now):






These scripts can be modified and/or exchanged by your own, if you prefer. Currently, these are all programmed to work with the K4/K5 template NKI Instrument. So, if you need a filter cutoff control for your instrument, drag and drop a knob or slider to the interface that you like or import your own and then assign the "filter cutoff" action to it and you are good to go.
EDIT: You will also be able to decide if an ui_element acts globally or just for the currently selected patch (KONTAKT group).

- Support for 5 main script files (tabbed)
- Support for different wallpapers (basically one single wallpaper where the vertical offset will be changed)

- The possibility to "3Dize" PNG files in the future which looks like this:





(Only works for circular knobs, though). You can adjust the 3d shape, radius and length.
KGM will automatically update and render these into PNG files to be used with KONTAKT. No more steps needed.

What do you think?


----------



## al808

Sounds very promising, you just continue to "Currently having an excellent idea", and we'll end up with the remarkable functionality of shortnoise 2


----------



## rigidaudio

al808 said:


> Sounds very promising, you just continue to "Currently having an excellent idea", and we'll end up with the remarkable functionality of shortnoise 2



Will do!


----------



## RGcomposer

Great Job man I've been lurking on the net for a while watching you develop this. Looking forward to it.


----------



## rigidaudio

RGcomposer said:


> Great Job man I've been lurking on the net for a while watching you develop this. Looking forward to it.



Thanks!  A new beta will be ready within the next days! Hopefully also then for OS X towards the next week.


----------



## kurtvanzo

Really like the idea, looks great. Without a mac version yet it's hard to pre-order. Perhaps you could post a walkthrough video setting up a basic 3 mic instrument with vol, pan, reverb, modulation, and a menu so we could see how it works and what the code looks like when it's done. Would really help me decide to jump in.


----------



## rigidaudio

kurtvanzo said:


> Really like the idea, looks great. Without a mac version yet it's hard to pre-order. Perhaps you could post a walkthrough video setting up a basic 3 mic instrument with vol, pan, reverb, modulation, and a menu so we could see how it works and what the code looks like when it's done. Would really help me decide to jump in.



Thanks!

A walkthrough video that shows the creation of a basic instrument will come very soon.
We will keep you updated


----------



## rigidaudio

Elements in the library, that have an Actionfile (Script) associated with them, will now display it as well 
(Handy to know in advance, if there are actions assigned. Dragging an item with <SHIFT> key pressed will ignore that assigned action).


----------



## rigidaudio

47 action files have been scripted already with way more to come!
(These do work with the bundled template NKI KONTAKT instrument)


----------



## rigidaudio

Brand new KGM feature: Automatic image menu generation.






Basically you create a PNG file in the library, call it e.g. "my_patches.png" and add a default "my_patches.txt" file to it. The image is in this case just a placeholder for the library.

In that text file, you can define your patch names for example. The whole file would then look like this:

Has Alpha Channel: yes
Number of Animations: 1
Horizontal Animation: yes
Vertical Resizable: no
Horizontal Resizable: no
Fixed Top: 0
Fixed Bottom: 0
Fixed Left: 0
Fixed Right: 0
Type: menu
Font: 1
Font Size: 1
Font Colour: #FFFFFF
Outline: yes
Outline Colour: #000000
{ BEGIN MENU ITEMS }
Fairy Tale
The Abyss
Magnetic
Down In The Void
Overflow
Gauntlet
{ END MENU ITEMS }
{ BEGIN DECLARATIONS }
{ END DECLARATIONS }
{ BEGIN UI_CONTROL ACTION }
{ END UI_CONTROL ACTION }

You can also add attributes, like Font Colour, Font Type, Outline yes/no and so.

Once done, head over to KGM, drag and drop your newly created menu into the KONTAKT area and Dang! - a series of PNG files together with KONTAKT-ready script code will be generated automatically.


----------



## rigidaudio

A tutorial that explains how to create your own KONTAKT instrument with KGM! Check it out!


----------



## rigidaudio

Just implemented: Library search function:






Just type in what you are looking for and KONTAKT GUI Maker will show matching items


----------



## rigidaudio

Item locking has been implemented. Simply hover over an item or select it and press "L". A little lock symbol will appear on top of the item. SHIFT + L will unlock all items.

The grid can be displayed visually if needed, and can be adjusted in X and Y independently. Also, the brightness of the displayed grid can be changed.


----------



## dbage46

rigidaudio said:


> A tutorial that explains how to create your own KONTAKT instrument with KGM! Check it out!



Great work and great video. 
I'm a front end web developer by day, musician by night, so excited to use this. Just pre-ordered! 
Looking forward to the Mac release!


----------



## rigidaudio

dbage46 said:


> Great work and great video.
> I'm a front end web developer by day, musician by night, so excited to use this. Just pre-ordered!
> Looking forward to the Mac release!



Thanks very much!


----------



## kurtvanzo

Thanks for the video, really helped to see it in action. I assume the background .png can be imported, but does it also allow you to bring in any customized .png knob strips? (Like knobman exports). 

Any idea when the mac version will be released? Is the first release still planned for Oct. 1st (this Sat)?


----------



## rigidaudio

kurtvanzo said:


> Thanks for the video, really helped to see it in action. I assume the background .png can be imported, but does it also allow you to bring in any customized .png knob strips? (Like knobman exports).
> 
> Any idea when the mac version will be released? Is the first release still planned for Oct. 1st (this Sat)?



Yes, of course! You are not limited to what´s offered in terms of png knob strips - the library can be expanded with your own PNG files.

Everything is prepared for a OSX release - expect a OSX build towards the weekend!

I haven´t mentioned it yet - the official release might be delayed by around one week - apologies for that. The whole amount of work has simply been underestimated.


----------



## Mike Greene

rigidaudio said:


> The whole amount of work has simply been underestimated.


I think anyone in this sub-forum can identify with that!


----------



## kurtvanzo

rigidaudio said:


> Yes, of course! You are not limited to what´s offered in terms of png knob strips - the library can be expanded with your own PNG files.
> 
> Everything is prepared for a OSX release - expect a OSX build towards the weekend!
> 
> I haven´t mentioned it yet - the official release might be delayed by around one week - apologies for that. The whole amount of work has simply been underestimated.



Good news! Thanks for the quick reply. Completely understand the delay, there are so many details in something like this. I just hope an extra week will be enough.


----------



## rigidaudio

Thanks! Yes, that should be enough to iron out small bugs and to make it work "completely". Not all features will find its way into version 1.0 i´m afraid, but even then there will be free updates on a regular basis - so, all good


----------



## rigidaudio

The KGM preferences menu is nearly done. From here you can set up various things as for example adjusting the visible grid and more


----------



## rigidaudio

New features in KGM v0.93:
- added: Background wallpaper change via Drag and drop.
NOTE: The new background PNG file will be copied to your "project\pictures" folder and renamed to wallpaper.png".

- added: New label subtype "Screw".
PNG files with these lines "Type: label" and "Screw Background: 1" (1=light background, 2=dark background) will auto-generate an ui label item with an randomly autorotated graphic of a screw when dragged from the library.


----------



## bigcat1969

Looking good. I preordered. Hopefully I'm smart enough to figure it out as I'm not much of a script / GUI guy. Thanks for all the effort you are putting into this.


----------



## kurtvanzo

rigidaudio said:


> Yes, of course! You are not limited to what´s offered in terms of png knob strips - the library can be expanded with your own PNG files.
> 
> Everything is prepared for a OSX release - expect a OSX build towards the weekend!
> 
> I haven´t mentioned it yet - the official release might be delayed by around one week - apologies for that. The whole amount of work has simply been underestimated.


 Any word on the OSX release? Looking forward to testing it out.


----------



## rigidaudio

Thanks!

The OSX release is currently in preparation/development.


----------



## rigidaudio

Okay, good news - the OSX release does work. The (current) bad news: It does save things, but i have no idea where. Thanks to Apple´s idea with the sandbox - making everything complicated.


----------



## rigidaudio

KONTAKT GUI Maker has been released for OSX!


----------



## rigidaudio

KONTAKT GUI Maker has been updated to version 0.95:

- fixed: OSX Bug when trying to delete items.
- fixed: KGM could not find folders on OSX.
- added: Support for group Round Robin added for menu ui interface elements.
NOTE: See "library\pictures\kgm_demomenu_patches.txt" for an example on how this works.


----------



## rigidaudio

KONTAKT GUI Maker has been updated to version 0.953:

- fixed: Bug when trying to delete items was still throwing an error.
- fixed: Bug when positioning items (sudden decimals in pos X / Y).
- fixed: Bug when renaming items (numbers within a name were omitted).


----------



## rigidaudio

KONTAKT GUI Maker has been updated to version 0.96:

- added: Support for tables with on-screen resizing:






- fixed: Entering search terms in the library search field was still passing keystrokes to internal KGM functions.
- fixed: Wrong preview image mouse position when dragging a wallpaper.
- fixed: Library screw images only appeared as empty rectangles in KONTAKT.
- changed: The edit section in the KONTAKT canvas now displays edit buttons and fields according to the selected item.

The release will be mailed out this evening


----------



## magneto538

Great job! I am currently working on an addition to Koala, my own library, to create a GUI and export its script. This will allow any GUI to be processed using the extremely advanced functions of Koala - which turns out to be useful in development.


----------



## rigidaudio

magneto538 said:


> Great job! I am currently working on an addition to Koala, my own library, to create a GUI and export its script. This will allow any GUI to be processed using the extremely advanced functions of Koala - which turns out to be useful in development.



Thanks!


----------



## rigidaudio

So, we´re close to the official release 






The "Action" script library window has been improved. Everything is now folder-based and sorted like "LFO, modulation, send effects, tables, menu" and so on. You can customize the folder structure to your liking.

Besides this, several bugs have been fixed, some CPU and drawing optimizations have been carried out, the image menu generation has been improved (8 different fonts, colour gradient, round robin support)...

Stay tuned!


----------



## keepforest

What a great GUI maker! What about arrays and importing scripts?


----------



## Nils Neumann

any updates?


----------



## rigidaudio

KGM has been updated to version 0.98!

*Changes:*

Added: Main script: Added multisample mode option. (See project/resources/scripts/KGM_Script1.txt).
Fixed: Item renaming bugs.
Fixed: Min value now handling negative values.
Fixed: Def value now handling negative values.
Fixed: Max value now handling negative values.
Fixed: Text value "...." (dot problem).
Fixed: Menu generation: "Gradient: no" was still generating a gradient.
Fixed: Menu library items not displaying filename.
Changed: Library: image files with less than 7 frames will preview in a slow tempo.
Changed: Custom PNG images for knobs not showing up: KONTAKT doesn´t allow custom graphics for knobs.
Added: 100+ action script files.
Added: KONTAKT 4 template instrument.



keepforest said:


> What a great GUI maker! What about arrays and importing scripts?



Thanks! Arrays are supported, but currently you would need to script them manually. While it is possible to use external scripts to a certain extent - KGM has been designed to work with the included template script / Kontakt instrument. The current template script is kind of an allround project script. In the future however, there will be a selection of special scripts for special instrument types, e.g. granular stuff, drumcomputer-type style instruments and so on...


----------



## Maestro77

Great idea. I watched the videos and didn't see this question answered so I'll ask it here. Can you import your own custom image files for knobs, sliders, etc? Or do you have to stick with the ones that are included?


----------



## geronimo

rigidaudio said:


> Of course you can use your own graphic and picture files - that´s the whole point about KGM!


----------



## Yahiaamine

hello Rigid Audio 

thank you so much for your info.
the software's idea is very good. 
when you'll be Relaesing the Offecial version (not Beta version)


----------



## bytechop

It is always needed to start with your Kontakt template?


----------



## Sound Response

Eager the see the full version, keep up and thumbs up for the whole idea!


----------



## rigidaudio

Sorry to keep you waiting so long in terms of Kontakt GUI Maker: lots of last-minute-ideas to implement, hourly new bugs to fix and a lot of stuff behind the scenes to manage.

But you can enjoy KGM v1.0 in a few days with these features confirmed:
* 1.0:
- added: Group enable/disable actions (Located in library/actions/groups).
- added: Multisample mode enable/disable action (Located in library/actions/miscellaneous).
- added: Text Edit UI Type.
- added: Level Meter UI Type.
- added: Waveform display UI Type with on-screen resizing.
- added: Group selection menu for UI items (all, single, range).
- added: Library scrollbar.
- added: 20 new action scripts.
- added: Tooltip for library items displaying the full filename and assigned action.
- added: Scroll action script box entries using arrow keys or page up/down.
- added: Randomization feature for up to four different control layers.
- added: Image Menu Generation: IR (impulse response file) readout.
- added: Installer for Windows and OSX.
- added: Labelling of UI controls with automatic image generation from text.
- added: Bake (render) label UI items into wallpaper background.
- added: Rudimentary bus mute and solo actions.
- added: Text label item (editable on-screen text).
- added: Gliding and Arpeggiator via external scripts.
- fixed: Text entries not being read out correctly. 
- fixed: Fixed some item renaming errors.
- fixed: Pressing <SPACE> would open the action script box and crash KGM.
- fixed: Mouse Behaviour readout error when using negative values.
- changed: Library has been sorted by type.
- changed: Improved launch speed.

Also, a few new PNG controls will be included as well (more knobs and faders).

v1.1 will feature hopefully multiscript support, Kontakt 5.6 support for bigger screen sizes and new X/Y-control plus more UI types (filesystem and so on).
Also a project-management is planned where you can load a custom project upon launching KGM.

Stay tuned!

@Yahiaamine: a couple more days left.

@bytechop: yes, it does only work correct with the template kontkat instrument. You can of course, alter and modify it to a certain extent. More on this will follow in the future.

@Sound Response: Thanks! We´re on it


----------



## Yahiaamine

rigidaudio said:


> Sorry to keep you waiting so long in terms of Kontakt GUI Maker: lots of last-minute-ideas to implement, hourly new bugs to fix and a lot of stuff behind the scenes to manage.
> 
> But you can enjoy KGM v1.0 in a few days with these features confirmed:
> * 1.0:
> - added: Group enable/disable actions (Located in library/actions/groups).
> - added: Multisample mode enable/disable action (Located in library/actions/miscellaneous).
> - added: Text Edit UI Type.
> - added: Level Meter UI Type.
> - added: Waveform display UI Type with on-screen resizing.
> - added: Group selection menu for UI items (all, single, range).
> - added: Library scrollbar.
> - added: 20 new action scripts.
> - added: Tooltip for library items displaying the full filename and assigned action.
> - added: Scroll action script box entries using arrow keys or page up/down.
> - added: Randomization feature for up to four different control layers.
> - added: Image Menu Generation: IR (impulse response file) readout.
> - added: Installer for Windows and OSX.
> - added: Labelling of UI controls with automatic image generation from text.
> - added: Bake (render) label UI items into wallpaper background.
> - added: Rudimentary bus mute and solo actions.
> - added: Text label item (editable on-screen text).
> - added: Gliding and Arpeggiator via external scripts.
> - fixed: Text entries not being read out correctly.
> - fixed: Fixed some item renaming errors.
> - fixed: Pressing <SPACE> would open the action script box and crash KGM.
> - fixed: Mouse Behaviour readout error when using negative values.
> - changed: Library has been sorted by type.
> - changed: Improved launch speed.
> 
> Also, a few new PNG controls will be included as well (more knobs and faders).
> 
> v1.1 will feature hopefully multiscript support, Kontakt 5.6 support for bigger screen sizes and new X/Y-control plus more UI types (filesystem and so on).
> Also a project-management is planned where you can load a custom project upon launching KGM.
> 
> Stay tuned!
> 
> @Yahiaamine: a couple more days left.
> 
> @bytechop: yes, it does only work correct with the template kontkat instrument. You can of course, alter and modify it to a certain extent. More on this will follow in the future.
> 
> @Sound Response: Thanks! We´re on it


Thank you so much guys. for letting me know. :D


----------



## rigidaudio

Currently finishing up some new controls (items) for the KGM Library!


----------



## rigidaudio

Final works on the updated library that now supports folders :D (no subfolders in folders, though).



[/IMG]


----------



## rigidaudio

*KGM v1.0 has been released!* E-Mails to customers have been sent out.
http://www.rigid-audio.com/products_kontakt_gui_maker.html *<< Link added by moderator. I assume you don't mind.  >>*

This is actually the last chance to grab your copy of KGM for $50! 
(The price will go up tomorrow).

Thanks for your attention!


----------



## ulrik

Hi!
When will KGM work on MacOS Sierra?


----------



## rigidaudio

ulrik said:


> Hi!
> When will KGM work on MacOS Sierra?



Hi, i can´t tell you when since the development environment which has been used to develop KGM doesn´t support Sierra yet. But at least they are working on it. So hopefully soon!


----------



## ulrik

Ok, thank you!


----------



## Mike Greene

I got this yesterday and it's very cool! One sticking point, though is that unless I'm mistaken, image files have to be horizontally oriented and vertical isn't allowed? Vertical would be nice, because all my existing slider images are vertical.

Also, even though you mentioned it's already on your list, the bigger screen size for 5.6 will also be really handy.

Those requests aside, it's a very impressive app.


----------



## rigidaudio

Mike Greene said:


> I got this yesterday and it's very cool! One sticking point, though is that unless I'm mistaken, image files have to be horizontally oriented and vertical isn't allowed? Vertical would be nice, because all my existing slider images are vertical.
> 
> Also, even though you mentioned it's already on your list, the bigger screen size for 5.6 will also be really handy.
> 
> Those requests aside, it's a very impressive app.



Thanks!
That's correct, only horizontal strips are allowed. In the future, the software will convert vertical images automatically.


----------



## vewilya

Any future plans to make the app work in OSX Sierra? Just bought it a few days ago not realizing that it doesn't work on Sierra...


----------



## rigidaudio

vewilya said:


> Any future plans to make the app work in OSX Sierra? Just bought it a few days ago not realizing that it doesn't work on Sierra...



Hi, i can´t tell you when since the development environment which has been used to develop KGM doesn´t support Sierra yet. But at least they are working on it. So hopefully soon!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Bought it and hope for sierra support


----------



## vewilya

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Bought it and hope for sierra support


Me too!


----------



## rigidaudio

*Kontakt GUI Maker has been updated to v.1.1!*

Changes:


added: table colour picker
added: skin_offset_support
added: kontakt 5.6 support
added: project management
added: 50+ action scripts
fixed: "cannot open another file" bug
fixed: "non-existent group" bug
To celebrate this, we're launching a FLASH SALE! *60% OFF* until the end of May!

More info: 
http://rigid-audio.com/products_kontakt_gui_maker.html

Also, series of YouTube tutorials will follow soon. Check out the first batch here:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAIQMEXVD4CbUv9QCeriPlR2alDQ3Xc08


----------



## enCiphered

rigidaudio said:


> *Kontakt GUI Maker has been updated to v.1.1!*



Great news, congratulations!
How can I update to 1.1?
You don´t have any download links in your mail for existing customers.
And it seems there is no way to make a user account on your site.

This update is free for owners of KGM 1.0, right?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

enCiphered said:


> Great news, congratulations!
> How can I update to 1.1?
> You don´t have any download links in your mail for existing customers.
> And it seems there is no way to make a user account on your site.
> 
> This update is free for owners of KGM 1.0, right?



I did contact the developer about the update, I will share the update process when I received guidance


----------



## rigidaudio

Hi,

the update is free for all existing customers and will be mailed out right now


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

rigidaudio said:


> Hi,
> 
> the update is free for all existing customers and will be mailed out right now




Thanks, I got the email with the instruction on how to download v 1.1


----------



## enCiphered

rigidaudio said:


> Hi,
> 
> the update is free for all existing customers and will be mailed out right now


Excellent! Thanks a bunch


----------



## rigidaudio

Okay, good news:
We finally have OSX Sierra support!

KGM v1.1 is now Sierra-compatible.


----------



## vewilya

Awesome!!! Thanks a lot...


----------



## vewilya

rigidaudio said:


> Okay, good news:
> We finally have OSX Sierra support!
> 
> KGM v1.1 is now Sierra-compatible.


Where can it be downloaded?


----------



## rigidaudio

vewilya said:


> Where can it be downloaded?



Use the download link that has been sent to you via e-mail.


----------



## bigcat1969

I've been playing with it and there is potential, but right now it can be frustrating. After a somewhat cumbersome install process that included the need to unhide the AppData directory so Kontakt could find it, I started the tutorial. After completing the graphic part of the tutorial, the ! in Kontakt refused to update and the demo wave files could not be found. The wave files turned out to be in version 1.0 not in 1.1. I deleted everything and reinstalled. Deciding to test the EQ which I wanted in my instrument, I discovered that the Solid EQ wasn't an included effect in the default Kontakt. Fortunately I replaced the compressor with SEQ and it seemed to work. I decide to put in labels. Big mistake. I now have labels that say 'Control Name' with no way to delete them all over my GUI. Trying to delete some in the GUI maker makes them disappear from GUI Maker but not Kontakt even when I hit !. Another label makes the whole program crash when I try to delete it. Oddly I can find but I can't delete the labels inside the Kontakt Script Editor, in fact I can't delete anything in the Kontakt script editor. I kicked up one of my scripts and it let me delete in that... Weird.
The only way to start a new project seems to be to delete everything and reinstall. So I'll try that and back everything up before I try any more text labels.


----------



## rigidaudio

bigcat1969 said:


> I've been playing with it and there is potential, but right now it can be frustrating. After a somewhat cumbersome install process that included the need to unhide the AppData directory so Kontakt could find it, I started the tutorial. After completing the graphic part of the tutorial, the ! in Kontakt refused to update and the demo wave files could not be found. The wave files turned out to be in version 1.0 not in 1.1. I deleted everything and reinstalled. Deciding to test the EQ which I wanted in my instrument, I discovered that the Solid EQ wasn't an included effect in the default Kontakt. Fortunately I replaced the compressor with SEQ and it seemed to work. I decide to put in labels. Big mistake. I now have labels that say 'Control Name' with no way to delete them all over my GUI. Trying to delete some in the GUI maker makes them disappear from GUI Maker but not Kontakt even when I hit !. Another label makes the whole program crash when I try to delete it. Oddly I can find but I can't delete the labels inside the Kontakt Script Editor, in fact I can't delete anything in the Kontakt script editor. I kicked up one of my scripts and it let me delete in that... Weird.
> The only way to start a new project seems to be to delete everything and reinstall. So I'll try that and back everything up before I try any more text labels.



1) Yes, the installation is a bit cumbersome, but after all you only need to copy one folder to another. Hopefully in the future there will be an installer that does all that for you. Acknowledged.

2) We decided users would put in there own WAV samples anyway, so we got rid of them. But they will be back again in the v1.2 update where there also will be a complete example instrument (with filters, menus, knobs, sliders and all the bells and whistles).

3) That's correct, the solid GEQ isn't part of the template kontakt instruments - but you can always add one in - KGM action scripts will identify it.

4) You can add labels via doubleclicking anywhere on the KGM GUI area. Then you can select the label and edit its text using the edit box at the bottom. When exactly did you experience those crashes? We couldn't force crashing here by just adding and deleting labels. You can delete these in Kontakt's built-in Script editor since it is an external reference - therefore Kontakt blocks that. We can't do anything about this, sorry.

5) You can simply copy (duplicate) one of the projects inside the "KONTAKT_GUI_MAKER/projects" folder. This way you can always start fresh - no need to re-install anything.


----------



## bigcat1969

Thanks for the prompt response. I discovered that it is text labels near the edge of the Kontakt area that create problems. When I dragged then to the center, I could then delete them.

I'm probably the least knowledgeable person who will ever try this so I guess if I can figure it out anyone can.


----------



## bigcat1969

Here's an attempt at making an interface that has Solid EQ, Convo Reverb and an ADSR Envelope...

http://www.mediafire.com/file/invvod31ulu4hi8/VSCO2_Flute_NuGUI.zip

Samples CC0 : Sam Gossner

I've tried adding other groups and none of them will play, only 'INSTRUMENT 1'. Any ideas?


----------



## rigidaudio

bigcat1969 said:


> Here's an attempt at making an interface that has Solid EQ, Convo Reverb and an ADSR Envelope...
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/invvod31ulu4hi8/VSCO2_Flute_NuGUI.zip
> 
> Samples CC0 : Sam Gossner
> 
> I've tried adding other groups and none of them will play, only 'INSTRUMENT 1'. Any ideas?



By default, only the first group will play. To select groups for playback, you can drag in a menu (from library/menu_grp_A_select). Using this menu, you can choose the group that you want to play.

To edit the contents of the menu, go into "KONTAKT_GUI_MAKER/library/pictures/menus/" and edit e.g. the menu_grp_A_select.txt file. In there you find two tags:

{ BEGIN MENU ITEMS } and { END MENU ITEMS }

Between these, you can enter names for you groups, e.g. Bass 1, Bass 2, Pad XY, Strings A and so on. Each entry will correspond to a group. (Bass 1 = Group 1, Bass 2 = Group 2 and so on).

Hope that helps, please let me know.


----------



## rigidaudio

More information as usual:
http://rigid-audio.com/products_kontakt_gui_maker.html


----------



## rigidaudio

Last 24 hours!


----------



## rigidaudio

For all that missed this deal last time - here's your second chance:





More information as usual:
http://www.rigid-audio.com/products_kontakt_gui_maker.html


----------



## Jaap

Damn, missed the last one and thought that it would take a while before the next one so purchased it last week, but not regretting it  Totally worth it!


----------



## lorez22

Hi, I'd like to make a synth emulation with different oscillator waveforms, this would mean playing multiple groups at the same time , can you do this with Kontakt Gui maker?


----------



## JanR

rigidaudio said:


> Okay, good news:
> We finally have OSX Sierra support!
> 
> KGM v1.1 is now Sierra-compatible.



I just bought it but can't get it to work on high sierra, I get a library read error hen opening the app. I followed the installation instructions. Is it not compatible with high sierra?


----------



## geronimo

lorez22 said:


> Hi, I'd like to make a synth emulation with different oscillator waveforms, this would mean playing multiple groups at the same time , can you do this with Kontakt Gui maker?


Certainly with the codes "disallow_group" and "allow_group" in the on note part .


----------



## rigidaudio

JanR said:


> I just bought it but can't get it to work on high sierra, I get a library read error hen opening the app. I followed the installation instructions. Is it not compatible with high sierra?



Due to some bugs in the development environment used to develop KGM, there currently is no High Sierra support. Once that'll change i will inform you of course - apologies for that!


----------



## JanR

rigidaudio said:


> Due to some bugs in the development environment used to develop KGM, there currently is no High Sierra support. Once that'll change i will inform you of course - apologies for that!


No problem, I received the refund. Thanks for your good service RigidAudio!


----------



## Captain-Proton

I always wondered what happened to this product. Wish I had not bought the first version.


----------



## kurtvanzo

Captain-Proton said:


> I always wondered what happened to this product. Wish I had not bought the first version.


There were updates, which I purchased, but could never get it to work properly. After reading this thread I realize it's probably because I've been on High Sierra for a while. I wonder if it works in Mojave?

Then again I have not seen any updates for this by email in a long time. Perhaps it's been abandoned. I suppose that's what happens when buying from a small company that puts things on sale for 95% off. Their support for something this complex can wane quickly. I'm just glad I didn't do anything important with it. Lesson learned.


----------



## kurtvanzo

Captain-Proton said:


> I always wondered what happened to this product. Wish I had not bought the first version.


Yes, looking at their website it's nowhere to be found. Looks like they did the original (which didn't work well) some paid updates (which I paid for) then walked away before getting it to work properly. I realize it's a hard tool to get working right, but I thought they would at least try for a few years before giving up. I thought I was supporting a company trying to do something new, but no. Just tossed money into the fire. Only a year since they posted on this (and had me pay for an update) and it's an orphan.

As I said, lesson learned. I'll research companies more before buying from them. Even their deep discounts are not worth it if they won't support what they make. Getting only a year of support then walking away is kind of lame. Goodbye Rigid Audio.


----------



## rrichard63

kurtvanzo said:


> Even their deep discounts are not worth it if they won't support what they make.


That's very true of GUI Maker. But the Kontakt libraries are useful -- if not exactly stellar --- at the sale prices. I guess we all have decide for ourselves whether to ignore the libraries because of the failure of the GUI Maker project.

I do think the developer should think about refunding the money paid for GUI Maker 2, which never got beyond a beta release.


----------



## Jaap

rrichard63 said:


> That's very true of GUI Maker. But the Kontakt libraries are useful -- if not exactly stellar --- at the sale prices. I guess we all have decide for ourselves whether to ignore the libraries because of the failure of the GUI Maker project.
> 
> I do think the developer should think about refunding the money paid for GUI Maker 2, which never got beyond a beta release.



You can request a refund for V2. I did and without any hassle I was refunded.


----------



## rrichard63

Jaap said:


> You can request a refund for V2. I did and without any hassle I was refunded.


That's good to know. Thanks.


----------

